# My Bettas!!!!



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yay!! I woke up this morning and my bettas started breeding. He wrapped his body around the female and eggs were coming out, which he put in the bubble nest that he built. What should the temperature be at in order to keep the babies alive? Hiw long does it usually take for the eggs to hatch?

Thank You!


----------

